# Lights for ADA Mini M - low tech?



## Rob P (7 Jan 2014)

I'm picking up a Mini M later this week and will need some lights for it 

The tank will be 1 of 3 things:

Low tech for a single betta
Low tech for shrimp
Hi Tech/no livestock to mess around with

Much more inclined to leave hi tech alone given the issues i've had with my bigger tank!!

Couple of options i've seen are:

Boyu 3 x 8w T5 fixture like Tim has used (removing 2 tubes - but leaving the option for more if ever wanted). Ideal length at 36cm (same as tank).

Arcadia stretch LED CS30F 11w. Would be a nice fit but i'm waaay scared of LED's without controller 

Any comments or other items I could consider? 

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Samjpikey (7 Jan 2014)

I'm building my own optiwhite tank , similar in size to the mini m , I'm leaning towards keeping it low tech.
I have a 4 bulb light unit like this 




I'm going to use dimmable  gu10 LEDs 



with this dimmable switch 




, 
Just an idea  
Cheers 


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Rob P (7 Jan 2014)

If only I had the time to do projects... lol


----------



## Samjpikey (7 Jan 2014)

A planted tank is a project  


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## tim (7 Jan 2014)

The boyu units are good IMO for the money, you don't need to remove tubes either there's two switches, one for the center bulb one operates the other two or all 3 on, i had them knocking about though, if I was buying now I'd have to consider LEDs.


----------



## Andy Thurston (8 Jan 2014)

Cant fault the boyu lights, other than the chinese plug and very dodgy uk adapter it came with. i've got one crammed in the hood of my 35l.


----------



## sa80mark (8 Jan 2014)

I bought a boyu unit after asking Tim about his and for the money (£23 ebay) they are amazing


----------



## Samjpikey (8 Jan 2014)

sa80mark said:


> I bought a boyu unit after asking Tim about his and for the money (£23 ebay) they are amazing



Have you got a link mark ? 
Cheers 


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Rob P (8 Jan 2014)

Samjpikey said:


> Have you got a link mark ?
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my mobile telecommunications device



Get in the queue  lol


----------



## John S (8 Jan 2014)

Mine was £23 when I got it from here but it has gone up a bit:

 T5 Aquarium Fish Tank Overhead light Lighting aluminum Lamp 3 Model UK Stock | eBay

It does come with UK plug and the switches are waterproof.


----------



## sa80mark (8 Jan 2014)

Samjpikey said:


> Have you got a link mark ?
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my mobile telecommunications device




Same as above post mate


----------



## Rob P (9 Jan 2014)

John S said:


> Mine was £23 when I got it from here but it has gone up a bit:


 
Don't get? Which model did you get? The 8w unit (3 x 8w) is listed at £21.99, cheaper than £23? lol


----------



## Samjpikey (9 Jan 2014)

+ postage .... ^^^^^ lol  


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Rob P (9 Jan 2014)

Samjpikey said:


> + postage .... ^^^^^ lol


 
I thought we were talking mega bucks not a beer token lol


----------



## John S (9 Jan 2014)

Rob P said:


> Don't get? Which model did you get? The 8w unit (3 x 8w) is listed at £21.99, cheaper than £23? lol


 
Mine was £23 including postage for the 3x8W some months back. So it has gone up a bit - a tiny bit or half a pint depending where you drink.


----------



## Rob P (9 Jan 2014)

Two and a bit pints in my snooker club  lol


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (9 Jan 2014)

Rob P said:


> Two and a bit pints in my snooker club  lol



Enough for a wild night out for me..


----------



## Rob P (9 Jan 2014)

Yup, prices don't really help the snooker much


----------



## Rob P (23 Jan 2014)

Anyone interested, UK ebay seller selling the 3 x 8w T5 for £21.99 Free P&P 

 Aquarium Fish Tank Overhead T5 White Blue Light Lighting Aluminum Lamp 3 Model | eBay

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Rob P (27 Jan 2014)

Rob P said:


> Anyone interested, UK ebay seller selling the 3 x 8w T5 for £21.99 Free P&P
> 
> Aquarium Fish Tank Overhead T5 White Blue Light Lighting Aluminum Lamp 3 Model | eBay
> 
> ...



Just received mine today from the above link. Great service and is definitely Boyu branded unit  all for £22 posted.

Problem now is I've no excuse for not sorting this tank out!! lol


----------

